# Algae Destroyer Liquid



## accord86 (Jun 6, 2005)

hello everyone this is my first post here on PT. I have a very agravating algae problem in a few of my tanks one of which is in my 10 gal. planted tank. I have this algae destroyer liquid ADL but I am not sure if it is safe to use with my fish and plants. It has warning labels all over the bottle and says it is for aquariums containing fish but mentions nothing about plants. Anyone have experience with this or another additive I could use to get rid of algae not at all harming my fish or plants.
Thanks


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't risk it.

I would get some SAE's, scrub it real good, and then start researching on the best strategy to keep the plants happy to keep algae from coming back. It will take some time for the fish to eat "all" of the algae, but... worth it over time.

Mind posting some parameters of your tank?

CO2,pH,KH,GH,wpg,what you dose,etc?


----------



## accord86 (Jun 6, 2005)

my pH is a bit high at 8.2. I havent bought a test kit for KH and gH yet so those levels are unknown until then, so no ferts yet and no co2. Im using the AH supply 2x13w kit. This is my first planted tank and I am still learning about water parameters and such. I also have a fizz fact c02 system but I have not started using it.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

That snake oil you are wanting to use, ADL? will only do more harm than good, you have to much light on that 10gal tank, with that amount of light you will need to inject C02 and dose KN03, KH2P04, and Trace.
You have some homework to do if you want a planted tank, here is a link to some basics to get you started.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/summary.htm


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Perhaps if you post more details we will be able to help better. SAE's are not suited for 10 gal tanks, they need a lil more room to swim.

What kind of algae is attacking your tank? There are all kinds of different ones, some need attention, others might disappear all on their own.

I agree with everyone else to not waste money on the magic algae destroyer. Get lot's of plants, and get them growing, that will be a better long-term solution. Consider adding some CO2 via sodabottle and yeast/sugar/water. If there is any way figure out what NO3 and PO4 levels your tank water has, some pet stores are helpful with that.


----------



## accord86 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the help I did a lot of reading and am doing a lot of planning. A few questions I have is what are the best KH and GH levels to aim for? Can I change KH and PH without changing co2 levels? I downloaded the c02 chart from the rexgrigg.com site, is this always acurate to calculate the c02 in your tank. sorry about all the questions but just trying to learn and understand these aspects of planted tanks.
thanks


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

accord86 said:


> Thanks for the help I did a lot of reading and am doing a lot of planning. A few questions I have is what are the best KH and GH levels to aim for? Can I change KH and PH without changing co2 levels? I downloaded the c02 chart from the rexgrigg.com site, is this always acurate to calculate the c02 in your tank. sorry about all the questions but just trying to learn and understand these aspects of planted tanks.
> thanks


There is no perfect KH and GH.

GH is just to your fish's preference really and to ensure that you have enough Mg and Ca for plants. If you have above 5-6 dGH you are in good shape.

KH is what drives the co2/pH relationship. And is the easiest to alter manually (assuming you dont do a pressurized co2 system). Just look at that chart you downloaded; pick out a good pH, look down to where your current co2 level is and see where the corresponding KH level is. As long as it is above 4 dKH, just start doing what it takes to drive to that level. (i.e. raising it with baking soda).

Do you use tap water? You will need to first test the KH level in there. That is your minimum level when viewing that chart. I.e. if you have 7KH tap water, you will have to live with a higher pH. Or mix with RO water to drive the KH down manually.

The co2 chart is always reliable Assuming you do not have buffers in the tank.


----------



## accord86 (Jun 6, 2005)

ok well my first order of business is to get my water parameters in a good range and this will be handled once I get the test kits and materials to get a good balance of parameters. Then ill try to keep ferts in a good range so ill buy a test kit for phosphates iron and potassium. which chemicals do i dose for each of theseand nitrates?


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

dont bother buying a testkit for K, PO4, or Iron. They are all worthless. Waste of $$.

You just need a testkit for pH, KH, and GH (if you just use tap water, take your water sample to the petstore and have them test it. If GH is in a good range, dont waste $ on a testkit), and possibly a Nitrate testkit.

Have you read up on the EI method from Tom Barr yet? http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1 is the link. Read up on that. If you do not plan on injecting co2, then read this one: http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395

Those will explain how much to dose.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

products taht kill algae won't solve the problem of why you had algae in the first place: A nutrient imbalance.


----------

